# Sega to release a series of overpriced, underpowered console-based PCs



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Joystiq said:
			
		

> It's not quite the return to hardware production that some Sega loyalists may be hoping for, but Sega's new line of retro console-themed laptops are expensive and doomed to obsolescence, so it's kind of the same thing.
> 
> Manufactured in conjunction with Japanese retailer Enterbrain, the Sega Note PC laptops come in four styles: Generic Sega, Mega Drive, Sega Saturn and Dreamcast. Your choice of style can be ordered in one of four hardware configurations, with ascending prices ranging from ?99,750 ($1075.47) to ?194,250 ($2094.35). The base model comes equipped with the 64-bit version of Windows 8, a 1920x1080 display, 4 gigs of RAM and a 500 gig HD, all powered by a Pentium 2020M processor, according to our friends at Engadget.
> 
> It's kind of a lot of money for not a lot of computer, but each laptop is packed with Sega-branded Windows 8 themes, replete with custom system sounds. Shipment is expected to begin in June for those who either live in Japan or are brave enough to import.



Looks nice and all... but not $1000-$2000 nice. I guess _this_ is why they paid absolutely no attention to _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ and why Gearbox and TimeGate got away with essentially lying to and stealing from gamers.

.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2013)

lol wat

sega didnt have money for bayonetta 2 or aliens CM
but they coem otu with this shit?
Lol
fuck that

this will be the macbook of gaming


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2013)

> It's not quite the return to hardware production that some Sega loyalists may be hoping for, but *Sega's new line of retro console-themed laptops are expensive and doomed to obsolescence, so it's kind of the same thing*.



GO ck YOURSELF, JOYSTICK!!! ..... 

Anyway, SEGA, what're you doing? Just... what is that? I mean... what is that? You were doing so good last year. Are you trying to fail? Because that hurts people like me in ways you can't imagine.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

lol fuck Sega


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)

> Manufactured in conjunction with Japanese retailer Enterbrain, the Sega Note PC laptops come in four styles: Generic Sega, Mega Drive, Sega Saturn and Dreamcast.



Because outfitting a PC with a Sega console skin is inspiration for success.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

Sega.

Really, Sega.

Games.

Focus on the fucking games.

Stop the insanity.

Also, I'll never get PC pricings in Japan. You have to be fucking loaded for these "collector editions" that anime/gaming companies shit all the time.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega.
> 
> Really, Sega.
> 
> ...



It's liike they have some quota to fill.

"Alright, everyone. After years of hard work, we've successfully cemented ourselves as 'that one company that makes baffling decision and mediocre games regularly.' Now what was the last game we released again?"

"Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed, sir. People love it."

"Mother of god! Quick, Gearbox! Release that Aliens game you haven't been working on!"

"But it's not finished, man~"

"I said DO IT!"


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Would not be surprised if that's how it played out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> "Mother of god! Quick, Gearbox! Release that Aliens game you haven't been working on!"
> 
> "But it's not finished, man~"
> 
> "I said DO IT!"



If 6 years of development was the result of the shitpile we got, I don't see how month long delays would help anyone.

Game over, man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

And we get their refusal to fund gems like Bayonetta 2, so we have to wait on Nintendo to save the project while Sega shits out crap like Aliens and antoher crappy Sonic game every year hoping they are gonna get a piece of their dead glory back. I'm just dissapointed, i really am.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2013)

You know, I've never puchased a Sega product... and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

I loved my genesis, my saturn, and my dreamcast  but fuck man.....Sega.......your end in the hardware business was foretold, and even today your bad decisions run amok. You must be cursed or something


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2013)

And who's going to buy these?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

The Japanese.

They'll buy anything.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)

Krory said:


> The Japanese.
> 
> They'll buy anything.



>remembers that Miku is being a central focus in the new SRW game
>chances of it selling well is high regardless


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I loved my genesis, my saturn, and my dreamcast  but fuck man.....Sega.......your end in the hardware business was foretold, and even today your bad decisions run amok. You must be cursed or something



Haah, the Dreamcast...those were the glory days.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

@Raidou - I don't know what that means

@Deathbringer - I don't think I've ever found anyone else that has played and enjoyed the game Blue Stinger on the Dreamcast.

That makes me sad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)

Super Robot Wars



The new game is gonna focus on Hatsune Miku from Vocaloid for fuck knows reason.



Makes one wonder someone at Banpresto was on drugs and thought this was a good idea.

I swear I wish I was lying.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh.

Okay.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2013)

I wonder what the hell Sega was thinking when they decided to pursue this idea.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I wonder what the hell Sega was thinking when they decided to pursue this idea.



"At least we don't have to worry about Aliens: Colonial Marines. We can just blame it on Gearbox."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Another obligatory lol fuck Sega.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

wtf SEGA? 

i never wanted to say this, but..







inb4 Nintendo buys SEGA


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2013)

Apparently they want to go bankrupt.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg wtf, Sega? 

NO ONE is going to buy a 1000$+ shit console when the 7th gen has already started with the 350$ Wii U and people are already planning to buy the next Sony and Microsoft systems and...

Just... seriously.  I don't get it.  What are they thinking?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

Sega does what Nintendon't


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 16, 2013)

Sega's starting to make me feel like... like it's that cool dude you went to school with whose gotten addicted to meth and now he's just like...


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sega's starting to make me feel like... like it's that cool dude you went to school with whose gotten addicted to meth and now he's just like...



Actually the cool dude who's height of significance and popularity peaked at high school. When Nintendo and Sony moved on to college they became big CEO's while Sega is pumping gas at your local gas station.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Sega...-shakes head-


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Well... at least they have their priorities straight.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 16, 2013)

So what exactly is the point of these and why would anyone want one?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

^

Because Japan.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Corruption said:


> So what exactly is the point of these and why would anyone want one?


Because Sega's R&D department looks like this


----------

